# asian fit helmet?



## byebyeblackbird

Didn't know there were Asian fit helmets! Minor but my problem with helmets/hats is they sit high (have kinda pointy head), but I don't think that's an Asian thing. 

But I have smith i/o goggles (regular non-asian fit) and am really regretting. Compared to Oakley flight decks (again regular), too much gap on nose arch and too much pressure on cheekbones.


----------



## robotfood99

@jae I had the Smith Maze in Asian fit, and it was awesome! My head circumference is 60-61cm-ish, and had to wear Large helmets in western size which still resulted in tight fit side to side but loose fore and aft. But the Smith Asian I went with medium and it fit very well with no discomfort zones, except may be I would have preferred a little more depth. That was with a balaclava, no beanie. If I wanted to wear a beanie underneath (no need as the Maze is warm enough) I would have gone with a L. Sadly it was stolen at end of season... but I am definitely picking up another.


----------



## Motogp990

I'm not sure if there are any asian fit helmets. From my understanding the goggles just have a bit more foam to help conform to our flatter faces and noses. 

I buy new goggles every year and haven't ever specifically bought A-fit. Maybe I've boughten them without knowing, however never had an issue with goggles.

I think older Asians (35+) may have flatter heads in the back. I think because back in the day, Asians had their babbies sleep back down instead of stomach down, which led to flatter skulls. Btw that is my theory, 0 scientific background or research, just something I came up with talking to friends.

Fwiw I wear a poc fornix and don't have an issue with fitment 

Gl


----------



## robotfood99

Bah the link doesn't seem to open when embedded. Try googling Smith Maze Asian Fit. Smith has other models (Vantage, Camber, Pivot) in asian fit, too. Vantage asian fit in medium is available at 220 USD.


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> Bah the link doesn't seem to open when embedded. Try googling Smith Maze Asian Fit. Smith has other models (Vantage, Camber, Pivot) in asian fit, too. Vantage asian fit in medium is available at 220 USD.


yeah, was thinking of getting a vantage, but people complain that snow turns to water and drops in through the vents. but I have a huge dome. I guess the only way to know is by ordering it and trying it on...:dry:


----------



## Sons of Thunder

jae said:


> yeah, was thinking of getting a vantage, but people complain that snow turns to water and drops in through the vents. but I have a huge dome. I guess the only way to know is by ordering it and trying it on...:dry:


I have a huge head too and the POC Receptor Bug Adjustable (make sure you get adjustable) fit really well. Electric EG2.5 goggles fit super well too. Never had to get A-fit for anything, so maybe try those and see if they fit better.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Ugh, it seems like Asian fit is all i can find here in Japan (funny that, since its 99.8% homogeneous). Apparently i have a perfectly stereotypical "alien" shaped western head, so all the helmets here fit tight front to back, with at least a finger room on the sides.

Well, at least the ones i tried were (mostly just sandbox actually)

Then a couple of months back i found a K2 helmet in an outlet store which was not 'asian fit' and i was so amazed at how comfortable it was. The difference was huge. I believe the sandbox ones have about 2cm extra padding (1cm front, 1cm back) to suit the Japanese' wider/shorter heads.


----------

